# BMW M3 Jerez Black Paint Correction Detail ( 2011)



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Hello guys ,

It's definitely been awhile since my last write up here is a car I did last year before Christmas , my client bought the car brand new from the BMW dealer here in Melbourne in 2011 by the time I got my hands on it had dealer induced swirl marks and scratches which were caused by improper prep work from the dealer .

He had been back to rectify the problem only to make it worse !
So without further a due on with the paint correction .

I will let the photos do the talking enjoy !





























All finished ( GTechniq C1 )





































Thank you for reading my write up

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Very nice Mario , don't you just love when a dealer says we'll fix it :buffer:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Black Magic Detail said:


> Very nice Mario , don't you just love when a dealer says we'll fix it :buffer:


Thanks Stevie :thumb: yes I do it keeps me in you and me in business .
These cowboys will never learn lol !

One thing I forgot to mention client extremely happy with the job !

Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work Mario :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Top work Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Great Work Mario :thumb:


Thank you my friend :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Top work Mario


Thank you Prokopis


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice car


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Great work


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good work there Mario :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job Eurogloss .


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice turn around mario, and nice to ave you back on here again :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Very nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

TopSport+ said:


> nice car





Luis said:


> Great work





DMH-01 said:


> Good work there Mario :thumb:





sprocketser said:


> Great job Eurogloss .





stangalang said:


> Nice turn around mario, and nice to ave you back on here again :thumb:





Swell.gr said:


> Very nice work mate :thumb:





tonyy said:


> Amazing finish:thumb:


Thank you guys for all your kind comments much appreciated

Best Regards

Mario


----------

